
Algorithms-the beginning - amsandeepa
http://www.geek-programmer.com/algorithms-the-beginning/
======
ankurdhama
Please stop saying that algorithms let us solve problems or do day to day
tasks. It is just wrong. An algorithm tells you how to find the solution to an
instance of a computation problem. Cooking etc are not computation problems.
People should understand what a computation problem is before trying to learn
what an algorithm is. This whole idea that algorithm is just "how to do
something" leads to many misconceptions.

